# 3 Footed Bear In My Yard!



## PATMAN (Mar 24, 2008)

A few years ago a bear came to visit my bird feeder, which is common in the summer.

Even though it was dark, I could tell there was something wrong with this bear.
It had a limp.

So I took some pictures outside my dining room window.
After looking at them, I could clearly see this poor bear was missing a foot!

I don't know how it happened, since they don't trap bears here.
But it could still run away quickly when I accidentally scared it!


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 24, 2008)

Whoa, thats pretty neat! Good for the bear for living on three legs. In mother nature, that can't be easy.

Kudos!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Patrick, I love that you share your animal adventures with us. Thank you. What wonderful wildlife you have living around you. What we see as a disability, to many are not handicaps at all just simply a part of life.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 24, 2008)

Always love your pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Mar 27, 2008)

poor thing!!! he sure looks happy and healthy though  Sadly, even if trapping isnt allowed and not done, i wouldnt be suprised if someone set a tray anyway... sicko's! what a lucky bear he didnt die from infection or something else.


----------



## susan (Mar 27, 2008)

Amazing!!! You are lucky to live somewhere that you see wildlife! Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome Bear!!!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 27, 2008)

soo cute. Bears are truly awesome animals. Maybe somthing happend when he was a cub


----------



## sick_lids (May 7, 2008)

good footage!! no pun intended!!!


----------

